# Isn't he beautiful?



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Our darling boy is almost 2 1/2 years old now and while he's still gaining some maturity, he is just the most amazing dog in the world   He is our "gentle giant" and we love him dearly. The only thing I hate about him (and it's not his fault) is the bloody hair he sheds on a daily basis. Drives me to insanity it does. People now just have to accept that we have hairy floors and if they can't, then they aren't welcome lol

There are more recent pics of him but I've not sorted through them properly yet, but there are some on his info page on our cat site: Schimmel Siamese & Oriental Cats are Oriental cat breeders based in Oxford, UK. We sometimes have Oriental and Siamese kittens for sale. We also have 2 Oriental Stud Cats and online kitten diaries.

But anyway, here he is:

*With one of our babies.*


















*On one of our daily walks.*


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

hes gorgeous


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

great pics.........


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow stunning boy is the only way to say it. Hes very strikeing


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow hes one handsome fella


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Goregous boy


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous handsome boy he is, and he is so good with the little kitten!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes just gorgeous, definitely a gentle giant


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning..


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

He sure is beautiful and sweet too. I love the picture of him licking the kitten. That is precious!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Just popping on very quickly to say thank you so much to everyone for your really kind comments. That's really nice of you guys  We just love him to bits. 

He scared the heck out of me on Saturday because I had picked up a new baby on Friday and on Saturday, he was introduced to the rest of the gang and at some point late Sat. arvo. I found our dear little blue baby on the stairs, covered in foam. Instant panic, I thought what the heck was wrong with him, panicking. Upon closer inspection when I picked him up, the "foam" looked distinctly familiar! It was Jag drool!!! Jag had obviously sought out the "newbie" and decided that he must have a bath to remove all previous smells from his former breeder     I had to laugh, the poor baby was soaking wet, but perfectly happy and not phased at all with having being bathed by a Rottie


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous! You mentioned the hair, have you tried using a FURminator on him? They are quite pricey, but well worth it. It's amazing the hair I get out of my dogs!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Never heard of it? Do you have a link please? I use a dog comb, twice a day, a lot of hair seems to come out but still end up with loads on the floor. What's worse, hair, or the flippin' mud


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's so nice to see a rottie with a full tail, he's beautiful :thumbup1:


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Thank you  I do agree as I don't believe in things like tail docking, ear cropping, declawing etc. The law had changed not long before we got Jag to the best of my knowledge although his breeder was not a fan of tail docking either.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

wow he is stunning! I love the last pic he looks all ears!! gorgeous!

Furminator can be brought on ebay for under £10  most petshops sell them for like £40  i love mine


----------

